

Programmer Ryan Gosling - michaelkscott
http://programmerryangosling.tumblr.com/

======
gatlin
Regarding the MySQL-related picture, "You are the MY in MySQL,"

> It is named after developer Michael Widenius' daughter, My. \-- Wikipedia

I hope she's flattered

------
sli
DROP `panties`; COMMIT;

